# dlt 3000 oil leak



## df2867 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a dlt3000 craftsman with a 25hp briggs and stratton. The problem I am having is I have an oil leak out of the left head I have replace the head gasket and valve cover gasket and still leaking is there an easy way to fix this. It looks like the leak is behind the head


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Was the head properly torqued when the new gasket was put in? Its also possible the head could be slightly warped- only way to check is to tear it apart again and check the inside of the head with a square or perfectly level surface.


----------



## lorraine984 (Aug 30, 2011)

it's your sump gasget,you have to pull your engin,i just did mine it took about 5 hours


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..lorraine984.. I have heard of that issue on other Briggs engines, and also the oil pan bolts working loose..


----------

